# Entertainment system/Nav system reboot with podcast apps 2016 Rogue



## nikhiluchil (Jul 12, 2017)

I have a 2016 Rogue and when i try playing (7/10 times) from any podcast app on my Android device via bluetooth, the entertainment system/centre console just reboots. 

I previously had a 2015 Rogue which had the same problem so i guess Nissan isnt aware of this problem. 

I have tried multiple podcast apps and multiple Android phones. Other audio apps like music player, youtube, pandora etc work fine. I think some A2DP message that the podcast apps seem to be sending to the console via bluetooth the software doesnt like.

Anyone else experience the same thing?


----------

